# Sex: Lights on, or off?



## Primordial Loop (Apr 5, 2011)

Just curious; what do/would you prefer when operating under the sheets?


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

On, and no need for sheets.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I would prefer either off or dim. I usually prefer not to have a lot of light regardless of what I'm doing, as long as I don't need it.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Don't care. Never have changed the lighting from what it has been.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Strobe light of course lol


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Aw yeah, lights on! How else am I suppose to see what I'm doing in it's full glory? And like Canuck said, not a whole lot happening _under_ the sheets, na what I'm saying?


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm less inhibited with the lights off. I also think there's something nice about the other senses being heightened. That being said, most dudes like to see what's happening so I keep a lamp on most of the time.


----------



## Mirium (Sep 17, 2012)

Candlelight


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

very dim.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Lights on, so I can see see my reflection in the mirror above.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

Moonlight.


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

I don't understand why dim lighting/candlelight is such a big deal... the hell is so special about it?


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Twelve Keyz said:


> I don't understand why dim lighting/candlelight is such a big deal... the hell is so special about it?


It's "romantic". But to me is just seems like a fire hazard with the candles, especially if you get too passionate.


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

ShadyGFX said:


> Strobe light of course lol


lol now that would be interesting


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

I have a disco ball on my ceiling, thank you for letting this be an option.


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

srschirm said:


> I have a disco ball on my ceiling, thank you for letting this be an option.


lol


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Lights on or dim. Not under the sheets, I want a good view of what's going on.


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

I said dim, but I'm liking these suggestions. Strobe light, disco ball, candlelight, moonlight, gotta try these things


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

fanatic203 said:


> I said dim, but I'm liking these suggestions. Strobe light, disco ball, candlelight, moonlight, gotta try these things


That's the spirit!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Whatever happened to daylight? :wink :lol


----------



## StrangePeaches (Sep 8, 2012)

I think dim. thats probably romantic, right?


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Dim, I'm weird about my body


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

On, and no sheets.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

My video camera needs good lighting :b


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Both.

At the same time.

Lightception


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> Whatever happened to daylight? :wink :lol


:lol


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> It's "romantic". But to me is just seems like a fire hazard with the candles, especially if you get too passionate.


for real. Just seems dangerous to me. But like, why is dim lighting considered romantic in the first place? Humans are so weird...


----------



## Unknown88 (Aug 21, 2012)

Dim, because lights off isn't as fun and I don't like bright lights.



fanatic203 said:


> Strobe light


At some point in my life I must try this.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

What's with the strobe light ****? That just seems really distracting, and what if the person you're with gets a seizure?


----------



## Unknown88 (Aug 21, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> What's with the strobe light ****? That just seems really distracting, and what if the person you're with gets a seizure?


That just makes it even more hot.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Unknown88 said:


> That just makes it even more hot.


What if they lose control of their bladder?


----------



## Unknown88 (Aug 21, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> What if they lose control of their bladder?


Well, I don't care for that sort of thing but some people might find that a bonus. I guess I would just hope that didn't happen, you shall never kill my new fantasy!


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

Total black. Like in a closet in a basement, lol


----------



## dismiss (Jul 26, 2012)

Doesn't really matter, I'd be happy just to be having it... But, my preference is _dim_ lighting. 
My favorite is red lighting... Don't knock it 'til you've tried it.


----------



## FlowerChild13 (Aug 1, 2012)

I'd say dim  Blacklight would be cool tho. I have a giant blacklight lamp in my room :teeth



Unknown88 said:


> That just makes it even more hot.


ROFL :haha


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Ooh, the "Other" option seems pretty sexy. I'm going with that one. Runner up would be 'Dim".


----------



## Marvel Fantatic (Aug 23, 2012)

On cause I don't have a video camera with night vision.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> What's with the strobe light ****? That just seems really distracting, and what if the person you're with gets a seizure?





Unknown88 said:


> That just makes it even more hot.


:lol


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Doesn't matter. So long as it's over and done with quickly, I'm fine with any type of lighting.


----------



## firefox138 (Sep 2, 2012)

If I had a gf to **** I'd say on. And I do have a strobe light on my iPhone, so it's a possible future option


----------



## Unknown88 (Aug 21, 2012)

firefox138 said:


> If I had a gf to **** I'd say on. And I do have a strobe light on my iPhone, so it's a possible future option


I am really hoping that strobe-light sex becomes more popular than candlelight sex. Heavy techno music should accompany for atmosphere.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Gonna go with dim, or lights off. Anything I've ever done has been lights off with the moonlight shining through the blinds. Seeing her silhouette was insanely sexy.


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

Off or low light. I have major body image issues so it makes me a lot more comfortable when the lights are off.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I don't think it matters, but I like to see what I'm doing.


----------



## Talgonite (Sep 1, 2011)

Before I even opened this thread I was thinkint to myself "ON!!!!"

But then I saw the option for Dim and I was like "Awwwwyeeeeahhh!"

Def would like to try a discoball or something. Not so sure about a strobe light, that might be fun if I was drunk. I like all kinds of sex, but I definitely prefer to be able to see the person.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

Does anyone have sex under the sheets? I don't think I ever have. It's one of those things that I think only exists in movies.


----------



## Primordial Loop (Apr 5, 2011)

Double Indemnity said:


> Does anyone have sex under the sheets? I don't think I ever have. It's one of those things that I think only exists in movies.


It happens, but I doubt it's a common occurrence. And even then I imagine it's probably uncomfortable due to factors like perspiration and what not. Either way, the OP wasn't meant to be taken so literal; I may have given you guys too much credit.



srschirm said:


> I have a disco ball on my ceiling, thank you for letting this be an option.


I specifically had you in mind when I made that an option-- it was totally intentional 



SnowFlakesFire said:


> Total black. Like in a closet in a basement, lol


I still can't wrap my head around why anyone would prefer complete darkness. Someone enlighten me.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Double Indemnity said:


> Does anyone have sex under the sheets? I don't think I ever have. It's one of those things that I think only exists in movies.


When it's cold.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Not sure never been there, I reckon both, spice it up!


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

arnie said:


> My video camera needs good lighting :b


Lol XD


----------



## Unknown88 (Aug 21, 2012)

Talgonite said:


> Not so sure about a strobe light, that might be fun if I was drunk. I like all kinds of sex, but I definitely prefer to be able to see the person.


But you can see them! It's romantic lighting!

To get a similar effect you can just both blink repeatedly through sex. It's addictive, now I can't get off without looking like I get eye spasms.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

Go figure - I had sex with the sheets on tonight so I retract my previous comment.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Wouldn't it be boring to have only one option all the time?
and it matters depend on the mood or time.
Morning sun, daylight, moonlight, fireplace, dim light, candle light, light light, darkness, disco ball and all.
When you have a steady partner who thinks fantasy has no boundaries and reality is just a step away, and don't have light/dark phobia or epileptic symptom triggered by fast-moving lights, why not try all?


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Lights on! having them off isnt good, what if i stick it in the anus? how will i know. So lights on! but i own a very small willy so maybe lights off.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

On. It's no fun when you can't look at each others' stuff.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

CWe said:


> Lights on! having them off isnt good, what if i stick it in the anus? how will i know. So lights on! but i own a very small willy so maybe lights off.


I don't think you have to worry about. With one it'll be like slipping in greased lighting (haha, greased-- because of the-- haha) and the other one would be like trying to trying to move a wooden cylinder (wood! haha I kill myself) into a wooden rectangular opening. One will slip in and the other your gonna have to push it in.


----------



## anxious dreamer (Dec 23, 2012)

On, definitely. :b
A lot of the excitement for me is seeing my partner's body.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

If I ever start a "sex life" I'd prefer the lights dimmed. :|


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

well i never had sex so idk. i would be grateful just to be having it.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Primordial Loop said:


> Just curious; what do/would you prefer when operating under the sheets?


How can anyone possibly have sex underneath the sheets? You just get really sweaty and the sheets would end up all over the room.


----------



## anxious dreamer (Dec 23, 2012)

arnie said:


> How can anyone possibly have sex underneath the sheets? You just get really sweaty and the sheets would end up all over the room.


Exactly...I get sweaty enough without the sheets. :no


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Yuck


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I always install dimmer switches anywhere I live. I don't mind sex (or anything else) in the dark but I enjoy dim environments.


----------



## Xenos (Jun 24, 2012)

On.

The dark is only for sleeping and watching movies. And I guess developing pictures but I don't do that.


----------



## Primordial Loop (Apr 5, 2011)

arnie said:


> How can anyone possibly have sex underneath the sheets? You just get really sweaty and the sheets would end up all over the room.


_Congratulations on being the X'th person to take the OP's wording too literally!_

_You win nothing._

On another note; Happy New Year, SAS!


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Primordial Loop said:


> _Congratulations on being the X'th person to take the OP's wording too literally!_
> 
> You win nothing.


Neither do you.


----------



## Primordial Loop (Apr 5, 2011)

arnie said:


> Neither do you.


I've won at life!


----------



## yourfavestoner (Jan 14, 2010)

Quite a topic to pop up on SAS. Beggars can't be choosers.

If pigs started flying and I ever did the deed:

I'd prefer kind of a nice balance - dimmed, darker but not pitch. I want to see my lover's body but I don't want it to be too bright.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

This is a weird thread :um. But in the unlikely event that this does occur, it doesnt't really matter to me. I'm pretty sure the world would be ending at the same time though.


----------



## 84929 (May 10, 2012)

In the beginning I would have said sex with the lights off. Only cause I was feeling insecure about my body. But my boyfriend reassures me so much and make me feel confident in my body. I know accept my body for what it is. So it doesn't matter if lights are on or off or whatever!


----------

